# Recommendations for lighting on frag tank



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Alright so I'm really slacking on setting up this frag tank. Roger might actually beat me with his build, lol.

The tank is one of those show ones that Canada Corals uses, 24x18x8 (or something like that). Either way, really shallow.

Plan is to grow softies, montis, and maybe some other easy SPS corals. Nothing LPS.

Looking at lighting....I want to go with LED. Was thinking of building a fixture on a 10x18 heatsink. What are the recommendations for max growth? Full spectrum? Or just stick to a certain wavelength? I'll be using luxeon rebel LEDs, as I will order extras to have as spares for my display fixture.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

kookie_guy said:


> Alright so I'm really slacking on setting up this frag tank. Roger might actually beat me with his build, lol.


Haha, I think we are neck and neck, I keep finding new tunnels in this rabbit hole to go down.

I'm going to reuse the AI Vega that I currently use over the existing frag tank, but will dial it down since the tank is only 6" deep. I don't know how high it will be above the water line until I get the tank up and running - what are your thoughts on height?


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

fury165 said:


> Haha, I think we are neck and neck, I keep finding new tunnels in this rabbit hole to go down.
> 
> I'm going to reuse the AI Vega that I currently use over the existing frag tank, but will dial it down since the tank is only 6" deep. I don't know how high it will be above the water line until I get the tank up and running - what are your thoughts on height?


I was thinking of having it up at least 18" off the water level. Like you said it's a pretty shallow tank, and with the frag tree holders I'm using, the top shelf is about 2" off the bottom, which puts the frags in about 3" of water. Hmmm, maybe a 400w MH setup will work....to melt the tank apart, lol.

I'll probably whip together a quick stand for it tomorrow. Wife finally gave me some garage time to go play with some power tools.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

kookie_guy said:


> I was thinking of having it up at least 18" off the water level. Like you said it's a pretty shallow tank, and with the frag tree holders I'm using, the top shelf is about 2" off the bottom, which puts the frags in about 3" of water. Hmmm, maybe a 400w MH setup will work....to melt the tank apart, lol.
> 
> I'll probably whip together a quick stand for it tomorrow. Wife finally gave me some garage time to go play with some power tools.


I'll be using eggcrate and position it just high enough for the frag plugs to clear the bottom. The old tank has the crate 2" off the bottom so the fish and snails can go under. In the new tank there won't be any fish or CUC to worry about.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Which vega do you have? The blue or colour one? Neither one of them has any white LEDs??? How did you find your growth?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

kookie_guy said:


> Which vega do you have? The blue or colour one? Neither one of them has any white LEDs??? How did you find your growth?


The Vega Color, and yes they do have cool white LEDs, growth is good but I play with them too much lol.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

fury165 said:


> The Vega Color, and yes they do have cool white LEDs, growth is good but I play with them too much lol.


lol. I wonder if you went with warmer whites if you got better growth?

Out of 24 LEDs, I was thinking:
- 6 royal blue
- 4 cyan
- 2 red
- 4 green
- 8 neutral whites


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Wanna buy a cheapish Radion?


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Pretty sure I can't afford it, lol. Well, I can afford it, until the wife finds out.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Imo, it depends on the purpose of the frag tank.

If you want to grow out for selling, just light it! T5's

If this is to look nice, and be a second tank for your corals, then do a decent light. As a frag tank, I'd look at something from China 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Primarily grow out for selling, but would be nice to look decent so when people see the frags they won't look washed out. Does that make sense?


----------

